# The Electric Forest



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: So my niece just got back from the 2013 music festival, _The Electric Forest_ in Rothbury, Michigan! It was a four day event and she had the most amazing time. She was one of the "volunteers" that went early and wore the tshirt "Will Work for Music"....I am so glad she had such fun and got to experience music on that level. Here are a couple of photos:








And my little darling (front and center, the red head)


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Ahh youth!
I remember that....I blew it.
Looked like a killer time!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeet!


----------

